# My Firefly, my miracle



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't get on here as often as I'd like. I seem to be on Facebook more than anywhere these days, but then I remembered I never shared Firefly with you all and I do love to share her with as many people as I can. On May 22nd I knew my doe was going to kid, but I had to work. When I got home I immediately went out to the barn and found Firefly trapped on her side with her head caught underneath the panel (no idea how this happened.) I got her out and took her inside. She was about 4lbs and could not stand on her own for 24 hours... This was her. I knew she was something special...








As I went to try to feed her I could not get her to suck on a bottle so I resorted to syringing milk into her. She did swallow. By the next day she was able to stand, but very weak and cried a lot (I had given her Bo-Se for her weakness.) 








I ended up taking her to work with me as she still was not sucking. However she would kind of chew on the bottle. Well, she ended up aspirating and the vet had to come out and give her antibiotics. We didn't know if she would make it. She was only eating 2 oz every few hours (she fought a tube so hard) and would still only chew on the bottle and coughed through eating. However, even then we had a bond.








As we neared a week old she still wasn't sucking on a bottle. I had started vacation from work and began trying to feed every hour... I took her to bed with me for 3 days as she was always cold and had barely any body fat, but wouldn't keep a sweater on. She would wake me when she was acting hungry. I had the vet come out to do follow up shots. I was determined. Firefly was, too. At a week and a half she all of a sudden sucked on a bottle for the very first time! She began to get some strength. 








As the weeks have passed we have had a few "bad" days with upset tummies along with other minor issues, but neither of us have given up. She is still in the house and I don't want to take her outside yet, but she will be soon. She is pretty spoiled and I think she thinks she is a cat as she is always chasing them and playing... Climbing on the furniture 
















I am not sure if she will ever be 100% normal, but Firefly has touched my heart and I love this girl to pieces. I even created a Facebook page for her  She plays like a normal goat and has even stopped choking on her bottles.

She is definitely a fighter and a spoiled rotten lovable brat. Oh, and she just loves smiling for the camera. 








I hope you enjoyed seeing and reading about my Firefly. She is truly the most special goat around my farm and I hope you have fallen in love with her as much as I have.

Thank you for reading


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I am not even sure if I am over-exaggerating, but that is the cutest Nubian I have ever seen. _The cutest. _I cant even believe her colors! WOW!!

Her name is so precious  And what a sweet little story...


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice! A beautiful goat with a beautiful story!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That little one is gorgeous! I so hope she grows up normal and healthy.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

You should write a childrens book


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Firefly's story made me cry. Very touching, just wanna hug you both. And she has a great smile! :hug:


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

what a little sweetheart!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my, how extremely precious and special! Those special ones really touch your heart, I had a special needs wether this year. I really didn't think he would make it. But he's STRONG and thriving now! 

Can I have her facebook page link? I have a page for my goat, Patti. We goat facebookers must stick together ;D


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she is so adorable!!! what a great story! sounds like it could be a kid's book...


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you all  a children's book may be a fun idea! I will definitely consider doing something like that. I think it'd be super neat!!

And her Facebook page should be facebook.com/fireflythegoat

She is so spoiled... Here she is this morning getting her scratches.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She sure is something special ! What a adorable little angel she is 
Bless her little heart for being strong and having will to fight !
Well done on your part Becky , your did a wonderful job !
Thanks for sharing this heartwarming story about your  Firefly


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, she is precious


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She is just adorable.

I think she is trying so hard to get to normal becuase you have tried so hard with her. Great job.

I guess I missed it. Why was she so weak and all? Was she early? No cleff pallet?


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

sweetgoats said:


> I guess I missed it. Why was she so weak and all? Was she early? No cleff pallet?


No, she has no cleft pallet. That was one of the 1st things we checked and she wasn't early... She was right on time.

I am not really sure why she was so weak. I wasn't there for her birth so I don't know how long she laid there or what happened during her birth. It was mentioned maybe she was oxygen deprived and later, the 2nd time the vet was out he mentioned she had a heart murmur. So I'm really not sure on why it happened.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Shes adorable, love her little story too.


----------

